

Social Map of #asw3 Hashtag - Atlanta Startup Weekend 3 - rjurney
http://static.camura.com/media/images/o/b8eb1f09d6c0741fbe0c2c606d8e6521.jpg

======
rjurney
Been playing around with Drew Conway's scripts he demo'd at the bay area R
meetup at linkedin last week - saw it here:
<http://www.meetup.com/R-Users/calendar/11202074/>

Files to do this yourself are here: <http://www.meetup.com/R-Users/files/>

Information on the libraries: Igraph -
<http://igraph.sourceforge.net/documentation.html> twitteR -
<http://cran.r-project.org/web/packages/twitteR/index.html> ggplot2 -
<http://had.co.nz/ggplot2/>

Installation (for OS X):

\- Install latest Mac OS X R build 2.10 -
<http://cran.r-project.org/bin/macosx/> \- Install latest tcltk -
<http://cran.r-project.org/bin/macosx/tools/> \- In R, execute:
install.packages("igraph"); install.packages("twitteR");
install.packages("ggplot2");

Have at :) Beware the API limit.

Oh, the MS zoomable thing: <http://seadragon.com/view/fvf>

